# (Self-Inflicted) Smoke and Mirrors...and Myers-Briggs



## Pippo (Mar 17, 2017)

Greetings,
I've decided to venture into this community in order to recruit your services. I'm fairly new, so I'd like to apologize if I've either used an older questionnaire or if I may seem a bit arrogant/ignorant. I'm fairly familiar with functions and I've had a grand time searching for the types of historical figures (i.e. Augustus, Napoleon, Marcus Aurelius...). However, due to the inherent flaws of testing and my own overthinking, I believe it would be best to get the opinion of are much more likely to nail down my type as opposed to looking at the idealized version of myself.

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*
Most of this is caused by my exploration of the types and applying the mold to myself, which results in some types looking remarkably close to myself when all things are considered. I've usually considered myself to hover around xxTJ, but I could also make a fair case for INTP.

*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*
Knowledge, to have a Legacy, to bring up valuable points and ideas that are being ignored in the current era, and to lead the people to a victory that I determine to be necessary, be it militarily, diplomatically, scientifically, or in a sense culturally. Knowledge for my own personal pleasure (I absolutely adore History). I'd need a Legacy to make certain that my ideas are sustained. Writing would be an excellent way to put forth, what I consider to be, valuable points and ideas and sustain myself financially(though due to my nature, I would probably revise and edit either by publishing new pieces of writing or simply revising my original writings themselves). The seat of power always tempts me, but I always make sure I know what I'm getting into. I prefer not having to do the grunt work at all, and I prefer ordering others to do it for me as I'm usually the brains behind the operation.

*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*
I often listen to music during a car ride and I feel wonder-struck, not because I'm driving but from listening to the music and letting my thoughts drift. Finishing books and continuing book series makes me ecstatic as well as reading old books, playing old games, listening to old music, and experiencing nostalgia. For example, whenever the heater is turned on in my house, I am reminded of one of my favorite games I absolutely loved during my playthrough of it because I played it mostly during the winter. Leading a team to victory and winning debates makes me proud and definitely smug. Though on occasion, all I need is a few Wikipedia pages and lectures on history to be in a great state.

*4) What makes you feel inferior?*
Debating about something I'm not entirely, by my standards, well-educated and failure. I set high expectations for myself most of the time, and when I don't meet these expectations, I feel absolutely awful. Dealing with inflammatory and over-confident people is also a complete pain especially when they break through my walls. I often look over the past when I'm falling asleep and remember something I did that makes me uncomfortable or regretful.

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*
Many of my decisions are split-second, but if they require more thought, such as planning, I have a method. I often start brainstorming in my head for the right solution, take a break and talk to myself about it, and then share the idea with others to perfect and implement it. Most of it lies within "Is this efficient, logical, and ethical if applicable?" all in that order.

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*
Time-management, cooperation (if in a group), and quality work. I'm naturally a bit of a control freak so I tend to naturally become the leader in the group. Having control of the outcome is so very relieving to me. I'm not the most trusting of others so I tend to be the "Autocrat" of a group in a group project in the sense that I tell everyone what to do and they do not often question me.

*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? *
I've taken a few trips to Disneyworld, but on one of them I was walking with my brother, an INTJ, throughout the gardens of the Grand Floridian. It was serene, green, luxurious, and quiet. Perfect for myself and my brother to think together, though often not out loud. I could watch the towering Victorian-styled buildings while I gazed at the near perfectly green grass and bushes nearby. I was truly happy.

*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*
B and C (Theorize and Memorize). Memorizing more comes as a side-effect of reading and watching, but the other is intentional. Theorizing is an interesting way I can put my skills to use and entertain myself with possibilities. I often read up on it and consult several of my friends to form my own opinion and/or understanding.

*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*
I'm fairly organized, not your neat freak but I definitely keep my room and desk clean. If in a rush, I don't make sure my belongings are organized, but given enough time I keep my environment clean.

*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*
Usually I apply a filter of common sense, realism, and "does it work in theory" to aid in editing or disproving the new idea. I move into a mindset of running it through several processes of logic and I am slightly more prone to accepting ideas from people if I they bring up new ideas that I've agreed with before which can bring a slight amount of bias.

*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*
The former. I am certainly one for making sure that I'm following what I believe in, but that's slightly less important to me compared to stabilizing situations. Being true to yourself can wait just a bit later.

*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*
I'm a bit guilty of both, but I lean towards thinking before speaking. On occasion, I can be a bit "trigger-happy" with responses and biting remarks, but I generally plan my words carefully. I enjoy having several people to consult, but I usually consult them one-on-on as opposed to all of them together at once.

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Do actions speak louder than words?*
80% of the time, I prefer the latter in the first question. Jumping into action can result in your options being limited, however there are circumstances that call for it. Actions speak louder than words in the local area and shorter time-span, but writing? Writing can last near forever. Writing sets your legacy in stone. So, words if writing is included.

*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*
Ask my friends where they plan to go out. If it's just to eat and see a movie or something smaller, I may join them and record my favorite show. If this isn't the case, chances are I'll stay home and watch the show and/or read.

*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*
When I'm stressed, I'm much more irritable. I have a tendency on occasion to use physical pleasures (i.e. food, drink, etc.) to calm myself down. I may coop myself up and avoid talking as it can cause more annoyance. I refuse to have physical contact with other people and I may retreat to my room to read.

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*
Overconfidence and Unkindness, especially when absolutely unprovoked, tends to infuriate me. Other cases, like people ignoring the proof in front of them makes me remarkably unhappy. Being inflammatory makes me question people's priorities and what they want in life.

*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*
History, Politics, Ideas, possible future events, and memories. I'm not necessarily one for small talk, though I can work my way around it, but if you can match me in terms of knowledge about a topic I can seem obsessive. (I am very obsessive.)

*18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life?*
I may often forget my own physical needs on occasion (i.e. forgetting about lunch, ignoring hunger, etc.). I'm not the absolute best and guessing and adapting to other people's environments and social contracts, and I'm especially bad with social cues and I often ignore them if I haven't been taught to respond to them or seen them before.

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? What would your friends never say about your personality?*
My friends generally perceive me as a very extraverted person, but that's usually because I'm entertaining them specifically as opposed to that being my personality. They don't factor in that I'm entertaining them which results in this skewed image of me being planted in them. My friends would absolutely never call me a "fighter" as opposed to a "talker, debater, and writer". They would agree that I’m not one to always jump to action and show my cards.

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?*
Reading about historical figures, maybe Marcus Aurelius and searching for Sir Francis Bacon's Myers-Briggs type. I'd watch some lectures on American and European history. Probably play a few games of Civ VI or try learning EU4 again. I might try creating a form of government with a friend of mine and critique him and have him critique and suggest as well.

All things considered, my best guess would be INTJ.


----------



## Shroud Shifter (Sep 9, 2015)

I believe you to be INTP and have voted so.


----------



## Pippo (Mar 17, 2017)

Shroud Shifter said:


> I believe you to be INTP and have voted so.


Are there any particular reasons as to why? Are there any major giveaways?

Note to all reading:
If you vote, I would genuinely appreciate a response explaining why you believe I am [insert type here].


----------



## Shroud Shifter (Sep 9, 2015)

Eleven. But reading your responses again, I might have been in too much of a hurry voting for this one. Most of your responses could be either or, but on closer read you do seem to be leaning a bit more towards INTJ.


----------



## Hunter1611 (Apr 27, 2010)

I saw stuff that could go INTJ or INTP.. but the below is what I got stuck on. 



> Many of my decisions are split-second, but if they require more thought, such as planning, I have a method. I often start brainstorming in my head for the right solution, take a break and talk to myself about it, and then share the idea with others to perfect and implement it. Most of it lies within "Is this efficient, logical, and ethical if applicable?" all in that order.


Looks like Ti - Ne



> I often listen to music during a car ride and I feel wonder-struck, not because I'm driving but from listening to the music and letting my thoughts drift. Finishing books and continuing book series makes me ecstatic as well as reading old books, playing old games, listening to old music, and experiencing nostalgia. For example, whenever the heater is turned on in my house, I am reminded of one of my favorite games I absolutely loved during my playthrough of it because I played it mostly during the winter. Leading a team to victory and winning debates makes me proud and definitely smug. Though on occasion, all I need is a few Wikipedia pages and lectures on history to be in a great state.


Si



> I often look over the past when I'm falling asleep and remember something I did that makes me uncomfortable or regretful.


Si?



> The former. I am certainly one for making sure that I'm following what I believe in, but that's slightly less important to me compared to stabilizing situations. Being true to yourself can wait just a bit later.


Leans Fe


Makes me want to lean toward INTP.


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Likely INTP. I considered ISTJ for a while, but your voicing suggests otherwise. I can assure you you are on the Ne-Si axis, although Te over Ti isn't as clear


Historical said:


> *2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*
> Knowledge, to have a Legacy, to bring up valuable points and ideas that are being ignored in the current era, and to lead the people to a victory that I determine to be necessary, be it militarily, diplomatically, scientifically, or in a sense culturally. Knowledge for my own personal pleasure (I absolutely adore History). I'd need a Legacy to make certain that my ideas are sustained. Writing would be an excellent way to put forth, what I consider to be, valuable points and ideas and sustain myself financially(though due to my nature, I would probably revise and edit either by publishing new pieces of writing or simply revising my original writings themselves). The seat of power always tempts me, but I always make sure I know what I'm getting into. I prefer not having to do the grunt work at all, and I prefer ordering others to do it for me as I'm usually the brains behind the operation.


 Definitely a high T user, so much that it almost seems like a dominant function. Your love of history, as well as your desire to bring forth the ideas that others seem to leave out seems like Ne-Si interaction. Still I wouldn't rule out the Te desire to direct and the possibility of Ni in your planning skills. Your voicing certainly suggests Ni rather than Ne.



Historical said:


> *3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*
> I often listen to music during a car ride and I feel wonder-struck, not because I'm driving but from listening to the music and letting my thoughts drift. Finishing books and continuing book series makes me ecstatic as well as reading old books, playing old games, listening to old music, and experiencing nostalgia. For example, whenever the heater is turned on in my house, I am reminded of one of my favorite games I absolutely loved during my playthrough of it because I played it mostly during the winter. Leading a team to victory and winning debates makes me proud and definitely smug. Though on occasion, all I need is a few Wikipedia pages and lectures on history to be in a great state.


 Enjoying nostalgia and feeling "at your greatest" when engaging in such activities is 100% Si, I see this in a lot of Si tertiary users.



Historical said:


> *4) What makes you feel inferior?*
> Debating about something I'm not entirely, by my standards, well-educated and failure. I set high expectations for myself most of the time, and when I don't meet these expectations, I feel absolutely awful. Dealing with inflammatory and over-confident people is also a complete pain especially when they break through my walls. I often look over the past when I'm falling asleep and remember something I did that makes me uncomfortable or regretful.


 More Si and likely Ne interaction.



Historical said:


> *5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*
> Many of my decisions are split-second, but if they require more thought, such as planning, I have a method. I often start brainstorming in my head for the right solution, take a break and talk to myself about it, and then share the idea with others to perfect and implement it. Most of it lies within "Is this efficient, logical, and ethical if applicable?" all in that order.


 Leaning towards Ti-Fe over Te-Fi. Sharing of ideas with others and he desire to talk about the idea seems vaguely Fe.



Historical said:


> *6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*
> Time-management, cooperation (if in a group), and quality work. I'm naturally a bit of a control freak so I tend to naturally become the leader in the group. Having control of the outcome is so very relieving to me. I'm not the most trusting of others so I tend to be the "Autocrat" of a group in a group project in the sense that I tell everyone what to do and they do not often question me.


 This sounds very Te, although I have seen INTPs who have done the same, just less commonly.



Historical said:


> *8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*
> B and C (Theorize and Memorize). Memorizing more comes as a side-effect of reading and watching, but the other is intentional. Theorizing is an interesting way I can put my skills to use and entertain myself with possibilities. I often read up on it and consult several of my friends to form my own opinion and/or understanding.


 "entertain myself with possibilities" that's very Ne, Ti-Ne interaction. Consulting friends in order to form an opinion sounds a bit Fe-ish. 



Historical said:


> *9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*
> I'm fairly organized, not your neat freak but I definitely keep my room and desk clean. If in a rush, I don't make sure my belongings are organized, but given enough time I keep my environment clean.


 Could be seen as Te, but could be healthy Si integration.



Historical said:


> *11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*
> The former. I am certainly one for making sure that I'm following what I believe in, but that's slightly less important to me compared to stabilizing situations. Being true to yourself can wait just a bit later.


 Fe



Historical said:


> *13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Do actions speak louder than words?*
> 80% of the time, I prefer the latter in the first question. Jumping into action can result in your options being limited, however there are circumstances that call for it. Actions speak louder than words in the local area and shorter time-span, but writing? Writing can last near forever. Writing sets your legacy in stone. So, words if writing is included.


 Your desire for legacy seems to be motivated by usage of Si. 



Historical said:


> *15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*
> When I'm stressed, I'm much more irritable. I have a tendency on occasion to use physical pleasures (i.e. food, drink, etc.) to calm myself down. I may coop myself up and avoid talking as it can cause more annoyance. I refuse to have physical contact with other people and I may retreat to my room to read.


 I guess that sounds a bit like inferior Se/Pe. This can be contributed to Fe if you look at your irritability, which may suggest that your feelings can be more obvious to others, but I am not certain.



Historical said:


> *17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*
> History, Politics, Ideas, possible future events, and memories. I'm not necessarily one for small talk, though I can work my way around it, but if you can match me in terms of knowledge about a topic I can seem obsessive. (I am very obsessive.)


 Seems like Ne-Si interaction. 



Historical said:


> *18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life?*
> I may often forget my own physical needs on occasion (i.e. forgetting about lunch, ignoring hunger, etc.). I'm not the absolute best and guessing and adapting to other people's environments and social contracts, and I'm especially bad with social cues and I often ignore them if I haven't been taught to respond to them or seen them before.


 Sounds very much like inferior Fe with a weak Si function.



Historical said:


> *20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?*
> Reading about historical figures, maybe Marcus Aurelius and searching for Sir Francis Bacon's Myers-Briggs type. I'd watch some lectures on American and European history. Probably play a few games of Civ VI or try learning EU4 again. I might try creating a form of government with a friend of mine and critique him and have him critique and suggest as well.


 I see why you typed INTJ now based on this. I'd still peg you INTP, just because I have more evidence to support such a conclusion. Still, I will add that my gut says otherwise, however. Something about your voicing seems Ni, although I can't exactly pinpoint why. I'm curious to see what other responses you'll receive.


----------



## Pippo (Mar 17, 2017)

This is a perfect example of the response I was looking for. I truly appreciate you putting in the time for this.
Upon examining most of the replies in this thread, reading a bit more, and discussing my personality with others, I'm fairly certain I'm an IxTJ, but I wouldn't at all exclude the possibility of being an INTP.

On the concept of being an Ni-User, from my memory one of the traits is accessing information you "shouldn't have access to". This has been a very common occurrence in my life. I tend to ponder how all systems could be interconnected and how a change may cause a butterfly effect. I often "have" Intuition and this has been helpful throughout my life. On occasion, I've failed to act in the moment because I'm pondering future possibilities, lost in a daydream, or I'm debating what I should do next. I have a majority of my future planned out and I have much fun predicting the results of political actions.

I may be an Si-User considering I tend to live in my memories, I lust for the re-experience of some past moments, and I enjoy history. Upon re-examination, I do appear to have a tendency to be able to soak up information very easily. I appreciate some traditions, but wouldn't hesitate to change them if there's something wrong with them (i.e. unethical, etc.). Not quite sure whether or not this is related but I become elated upon thinking about "becoming/living" as a historical figure. I tend to set a few principles for tasks and enforce them near permanently unless a necessary change is found.

Te-Dom is possible as I may often leap before I look, and I wouldn't exclude it from being a possibility, but my gut leans away from that, if that makes sense. I have a rush of adrenaline when thinking about starting an Empire or Conquest, and myself and others would classify me as a control freak.

No comment on being a Ti-Dom. I wouldn't throw away that option for my type, I simply have nothing to say.

I don't mean to go off-topic, but I've heard ENTJs are introverts, it has more to do with how they focus/interact/react to the external world, is this true?

If any of you have questions, please feel free to ask me.

Here's a piece to the puzzle of my type:
I often talk to myself. Very often.

To add onto the question of "What makes you inferior?" I forgot to mention: "Not living up to my expectations."


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Historical said:


> This is a perfect example of the response I was looking for. I truly appreciate you putting in the time for this.
> Upon examining most of the replies in this thread, reading a bit more, and discussing my personality with others, I'm fairly certain I'm an IxTJ, but I wouldn't at all exclude the possibility of being an INTP.


 As much evidence as I see to peg you as an INTP, I'd probably agree with you there. You don't voice like an INTP. If I didn't go into functional analysis, just reading through what you wrote could be indicative of a high Te user.



Historical said:


> I may be an Si-User considering I tend to live in my memories, I lust for the re-experience of some past moments, and I enjoy history. Upon re-examination, I do appear to have a tendency to be able to soak up information very easily. I appreciate some traditions, but wouldn't hesitate to change them if there's something wrong with them (i.e. unethical, etc.). Not quite sure whether or not this is related but I become elated upon thinking about "becoming/living" as a historical figure. I tend to set a few principles for tasks and enforce them near permanently unless a necessary change is found.


 What you describe here is kind of textbook Si from what I know. There's still something off putting though, as you seem like an idealist in many ways.

If you feel like a Te user, I would challenge you to look into inferior functions.

Here's some questions that could help get to the bottom of this:

1) How do you respond to an overwhelming amount of stress?

2) Have you ever reacted in a way that was atypical or outside of your personality? How so?

3) Describe your interest in history semi-briefly. I have seen both Ni and Si users that are interested in history, but the two types seem to have distinct differences as to why.

*Note: You can just ignore this if you feel that the questions are too obvious/redundant


----------



## Pippo (Mar 17, 2017)

Thank you for another response. Your questions aren't at all redundant or too obvious, it is good to try all methods.

1) Upon interacting with an overwhelming amount of stress, I immediately go and de-stress as best I can. I do as much as I can to get my mind off of it and I attempt to rationalize that I will be able to deal with it. On occasion, I've tried writing in a small notebook I carry with me everywhere which works fantastically. For other examples of how I de-stress, I will cease all action and indulge myself in my favorite activities such as indulging in food, music, and other physical pleasures.

2) Yes. I'm typically a fairly stoic person, but upon exposure to exercise I often begin to joke much more, laugh heartily, and act akin to an ESxP. Other examples would be myself attempting to limit certain parts of my personality such as my cutting tongue and attempting to be more charismatic.

3) It's purely for pleasure. I have no other way to describe it. Learning about the empires of history provokes dreams of conquest within myself. It's something I can discuss with people, I can use it to develop ideas and relationships.

I've been debating whether or not I could be an ENTP...


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Historical said:


> 1) Upon interacting with an overwhelming amount of stress, I immediately go and de-stress as best I can. I do as much as I can to get my mind off of it and I attempt to rationalize that I will be able to deal with it. On occasion, I've tried writing in a small notebook I carry with me everywhere which works fantastically. For other examples of how I de-stress, I will cease all action and indulge myself in my favorite activities such as indulging in food, music, and other physical pleasures.


 Actually, this does sound a lot like low Se, which would be prominent in xNTJs



Historical said:


> 2) Yes. I'm typically a fairly stoic person, but upon exposure to exercise I often begin to joke much more, laugh heartily, and act akin to an ESxP. Other examples would be myself attempting to limit certain parts of my personality such as my cutting tongue and attempting to be more charismatic.


 This could either point towards Se influence or Fe influence, although unfortunately I am not able to differentiate



Historical said:


> 3) It's purely for pleasure. I have no other way to describe it. Learning about the empires of history provokes dreams of conquest within myself. It's something I can discuss with people, I can use it to develop ideas and relationships.
> 
> I've been debating whether or not I could be an ENTP...


I don't think you fall into the ENTP category. Your thought process seems _far_ too linear to be a Ne dom from what information you've provided. In fact, the way you describe your enjoyment of history almost pushes towards Se rather than Ne

Still, upon further inspection, it seems like your judging functions seem to be closer to balanced then you came across in your opener, which would push the option of INTP's inferior Fe out. Perhaps I focused too much on your wording when placing you 
on the Si-Ne axis (ex. indefinites such as possibilities)

Sounds silly, but I'd almost place you an INTJ now


----------



## Pippo (Mar 17, 2017)

Krayfish said:


> Actually, this does sound a lot like low Se, which would be prominent in xNTJs
> 
> This could either point towards Se influence or Fe influence, although unfortunately I am not able to differentiate
> 
> ...


Does this imply you place me as something other than an INTJ, or that you actually place me as an INTJ?


Given I answered another of these questionnaires, would you be willing to analyze it once more?


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Historical said:


> Does this imply you place me as something other than an INTJ, or that you actually place me as an INTJ?
> Given I answered another of these questionnaires, would you be willing to analyze it once more?


Sorry for being indefinite. Before hand, I was sort of hoping that I would get affirmation through the last three questions to place you INTP or even ISTJ, since I did peg you to be somewhere on the Ne-Si axis based on your opener. Your answers to those questions sounded almost closer to inferior Se though.

Still, I'd be happy to re-look though your content to see where I made the mistake


----------



## Pippo (Mar 17, 2017)

Krayfish said:


> Sorry for being indefinite. Before hand, I was sort of hoping that I would get affirmation through the last three questions to place you INTP or even ISTJ, since I did peg you to be somewhere on the Ne-Si axis based on your opener. Your answers to those questions sounded almost closer to inferior Se though.
> 
> Still, I'd be happy to re-look though your content to see where I made the mistake


You've been more helpful than I'd imagine this community generally being. I would consider myself to be at fault as I wasn't being nearly as introspective as I could've. If anything, it may be more productive to start anew on another questionnaire, but your help as well as others' is a privilege not a right. 

Where this goes from here is up to you. :wink:




At one time I believed I was an ENTP because I read an article stating something along the lines of "ENTPs like to try on other types."

I am willing to do anything necessary to find my type. You need only ask.


----------



## Taciterse (Mar 31, 2017)

INTJ. Your communication is highly structured (Te) and tries to account for possible responses before asserting itself (Ni).

There are various other nuances, but many of them have been covered by others. A few more to note, however:
-After exercise (where one can get absorbed by their physical activity) you become more outgoing, suggesting Se
-Hesitation to act when uncertain of the outcome suggests a greater reliance and trust in Ni than Te
-You like to learn information and data (such as history) in order to apply it to actions and dreams of your own design (Ni>Te) rather than for its own sake (Ti).

I'm willing to be wrong of course, but my distinct impression is INTJ.


----------



## Pippo (Mar 17, 2017)

I've often heard this stated, but does speaking to one's self have any correlation with Te?


----------



## Pippo (Mar 17, 2017)

Taciterse said:


> -You like to learn information and data (such as history) in order to apply it to actions and dreams of your own design (Ni>Te) rather than for its own sake (Ti).


Would this not be an example of Ti? Or does it lean towards Ni/Te because of the provocation of dreams?



Historical said:


> It's purely for pleasure. I have no other way to describe it. Learning about the empires of history provokes dreams of conquest within myself. It's something I can discuss with people, I can use it to develop ideas and relationships.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

I just wanted to let you know that I voted for INTJ. I haven't written an explanation because I can't be bothered, just know, if it counts for anything, I am certain of you being an INTJ.


----------



## Taciterse (Mar 31, 2017)

When you speak to yourself, is it more like thinking aloud or a dialogue that you're having with an inner voice?



Historical said:


> Would this not be an example of Ti? Or does it lean towards Ni/Te because of the provocation of dreams?


I would say the latter. Ti collects and structures raw information, whereas Ni stores impressions of information and then attaches those impressions to other impressions and concepts. It likes doing this, especially when paired with Fi.


----------



## Pippo (Mar 17, 2017)

Candy Apple said:


> I just wanted to let you know that I voted for INTJ. I haven't written an explanation because I can't be bothered, just know, if it counts for anything, I am certain of you being an INTJ.


I consider a response to be more of a privilege than a requirement or common courtesy. You're quite fine.


----------



## Pippo (Mar 17, 2017)

Taciterse said:


> When you speak to yourself, is it more like thinking aloud or a dialogue that you're having with an inner voice?


There can be a combination of both.

On occasion, there's, "Right, but...yeah, then that goes there...you could try that, but...." A multitude of pauses and silences.

Then sometimes, I'll be explaining an idea to myself aloud as if with an audience, "So if I play Alexander the Great in Civ VI and I can declare war enough during the Ancient/Classical Era, I should be able to hold dominance in the Culture, Science, Domination, and even possibly the Religious Victories."

Overall, I'd say it leans slightly towards the former.


----------



## Taciterse (Mar 31, 2017)

Historical said:


> There can be a combination of both.
> On occasion, there's, "Right, but...yeah, then that goes there...you could try that, but...." A multitude of pauses and silences.
> Then sometimes, I'll be explaining an idea to myself aloud as if with an audience, "So if I play Alexander the Great in Civ VI and I can declare war enough during the Ancient/Classical Era, I should be able to hold dominance in the Culture, Science, Domination, and even possibly the Religious Victories."
> Overall, I'd say it leans slightly towards the former.


Yes, that sounds like an effect of Te trying to carry internalized thoughts into something that functions externally.


----------



## Pippo (Mar 17, 2017)

Before I finally let this go, I would like to explore all corners of this puzzle.

Considering I have an INTJ Brother, INFP sister, ISFJ Mother, and INTP father, would that at all warp the surface view of my type?

My brother and father have been the biggest influence on me.


----------



## Pippo (Mar 17, 2017)

Taciterse said:


> Yes, that sounds like an effect of Te trying to carry internalized thoughts into something that functions externally.


What would be an example of a Ti-user talking to themselves?


----------



## Taciterse (Mar 31, 2017)

All of your experiences will shape your behavior and how you present yourself in certain ways, but I don't believe that such influences can be measured by looking at the types of those closest to you alone.



Historical said:


> What would be an example of a Ti-user talking to themselves?


It's generally less linear and systematic. Instead of describing a plan of action it will be more reflective to an observation. "If I play as Alexander I can hold dominance" vs "Alexander can dominate."


----------



## Pippo (Mar 17, 2017)

Taciterse said:


> All of your experiences will shape your behavior and how you present yourself in certain ways, but I don't believe that such influences can be measured by looking at the types of those closest to you alone.


Would we be better off doing another questionnaire, or should I try that in a separate thread?
I feel I didn't answer the questions as best I could.


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Historical said:


> Would we be better off doing another questionnaire, or should I try that in a separate thread?
> I feel I didn't answer the questions as best I could.


You could do another questionaire if it makes you feel more comfortable, but I feel like @Taciterse made some excellent points in describing functional dynamics. Looking back, I believe my original typing was incorrect, you do seem more INTJ than INTP. I think I got caught up with your interest in history and nostalgia, which if looked at from a superficial level could be perceived as Si rather than Ni. If I could change my vote I would.

Looking back, The Te-Fi axis would probably be more suiting:


Historical said:


> I prefer ordering others to do it for me as I'm usually the brains behind the operation.
> 
> Is this efficient, logical, and ethical if applicable?
> 
> ...


Also before hand, I pegged this as Fe, but re looking at the context I realize it is Te


Historical said:


> I often read up on it and consult several of my friends to form my own opinion and/or understanding.


Te: Objective Thinking; Looking at information from different perspectives and angles (Ni) in order to make sure that the facts you obtain are both accurate and uncolored by personal bias (Te-Fi)

Also your desire to "transcend history" through legacy and writing is also indicative of Ni

Sorry if I took you for a loop at all with misinterpretation, but I'll say INTJ almost definitely now.


----------



## Pippo (Mar 17, 2017)

Krayfish said:


> You could do another questionaire if it makes you feel more comfortable, but I feel like @Taciterse made some excellent points in describing functional dynamics. Looking back, I believe my original typing was incorrect, you do seem more INTJ than INTP. I think I got caught up with your interest in history and nostalgia, which if looked at from a superficial level could be perceived as Si rather than Ni. If I could change my vote I would.
> 
> Looking back, The Te-Fi axis would probably be more suiting:
> 
> ...


I truly appreciate your help in this discussion, but to be sure and to explore the possibilities, I would be most comfortable doing another Questionnaire. However, you and others do not at all have to review or respond to the questionnaire I plan to put up. 

I will post this later in the day.


----------



## Pippo (Mar 17, 2017)

*1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
*
There is nothing in particular that will affect my result. I am male and in a calm state. I have no illnesses, I am on no medications, and there are no special life circumstances affecting me or present in my life.

*2. Study these two images here and here (images were removed because I can't post links yet, I will link you to the images in the order they were set up in the questionnaire). Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?*

I prefer the former due to its more dreamy and slightly lackadaisical atmosphere that it presents. It's calm, a presents the "Vaporwave Vibe" that is often mentioned around the internet. In a slightly ironic sense, it inspires me to begin philosophical work and spend more time with a select few. It seems blissful.

*3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?*

Greetings, I am Historical. I am a dreamer and a healthy mix of pragmatism and idealism. If you keep your word and have respect for me, the same will be returned to you with the added bonus of appreciation and knowledge being shared more openly with you. I seek knowledge, inner peace, and success in my life. I am off to explore much more of what I want in this life and why I seek it. I want books to read, people to meet and discuss ideas with, the universe to contemplate. I feel there is so much I wish to do a very little time, but I will accomplish something. I will become angry with you if you are willfully ignorant, one who does not challenge tradition if inefficient or unreasonable, or one who is entirely disrespectful.

*4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?*

I would like to be a stellar philosopher and genius. I wish to change the world of thought as opposed to simply a specific world of study or an extremely niche topic, despite the fact that I like many niche things myself. I would like to be one who changes the world's philosophy and politics.

I do not want to be a selfish autocrat that ignores the pleads of the people as I abhor the idea of simply ignoring your people constantly or having an entirely authoritarian government hellbent on the people's suffering. Part of being a successful government official or worker is keeping the people relatively happy as well. I do not want to be a Hedonist as this seems to be ruinous to work and my goals. It would distract me from my morals and needs.

*5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?*

On the first question, people generally perceive me as either being extremely reserved or being extremely extraverted due to the fact that I tailor my responses to fit the audience I am in, and I am fairly outgoing with my friends. Under comfortable circumstances, I can be quite comedic and fairly charismatic as well. Most have 2D views of myself.

On the second, it depends on the group you talk to. Some would describe me as being very annoying and/or narcissistic as I can be challenging and/or confident in my opinions, but I often lie low. Others would describe me as being a fairly sympathetic trickster that enjoys comedy. 60% of the people I know, do not interact with or hear anything of me.

On the third, I am a complex person. When it comes to who you are, my reactions vary. If I don't know of you, I will be apathetic and slightly disinterested unless the situation piques my interest via knowledge, etc. If I do know of you, this then splits off into another few branches in the tree of responses. If I respect you but do not interact with you, I will most likely give a friendly smile and not interact very much, preferring to take a back seat to the event. Although I may introduce myself, there is not much I will do apart from basic interaction and slight mention of my respect. If I know of you and appreciate you, I will very likely be seemingly extraverted in my interactions with you.

I usually enjoy being around other people, simply not interacting with them unless I have something very important to discuss. I am slightly more of an observer than a speaker.

*6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why?*

I would argue that the most important things in life aren't necessarily limited to a few values, although there are a few that I believe should be universally agreed upon: relationships, knowledge, philosophy, progressivism, and innovation.

*7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?*

At first, I will trust my gut and think logically through the situation to see if I can find the next action to take. If that isn't working as well as I'd wish, I will consult my friends and guides online. I will often stay near my colleagues in order to maintain comfort and not gain a large amount of attention unless necessary.

For example, when I was younger during 8th Grade, I was at my first track meet as I was not a particularly athletic child. I was near completely clueless on the order of events, the function of how and where I would line up before the race, and where I should store my belongings. I stayed very close to my track mates and proceeded to follow them around and constantly ask questions about the events in a track meet, where I should go, etc.

*8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*
In a stressful situation, this is usually me in a social situation where I do not know what to do or if I am struggling with relationships. I will often try to be more sympathetic, or I will back away from the situation entirely. I am often crippled in those situations despite me understanding them quite well from an impersonal and spectator standpoint.

*9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*

Myself taking a walk with my father and discussing philosophy is a very enjoyable situation for me. I adore the endless stream of thoughts and ideas coming from us when talking about the possibilities of religion, what we can and can't prove, and how history has affected us. Other examples would be myself looking back over the past of my childhood and having a relaxed discussion over politics with my close friends.

I generally act very kind and humbly in order to bond and strengthen the relationship I have with the other. I will be able to think most logically during those moments and occasionally speak the most passionately.

*10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?*

I understand socialization and can often predict the outcomes of it. I understand the rights and wrongs in social situations. The problem is, I often am clueless when participating in social situations. I am much more fond of one-on-one interaction than a group interaction as I feel there is generally more accomplished. Group interaction is great for multiple tasks and projects, but inefficient, I feel, for developing ideas and working on bonding.

I enjoy being around people often, but not always speaking.

*11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?
*
I'm fairly unknown in society. I do not have social media, other than twitter, and I do not go very far outside of my friend circle. I believe the focus on fame and beauty is overrated, and that often results in very destructive and self-destructive behavior. I enjoy the ability to have quick access to information and seeing others bond from thousands of miles away.

I have some trouble with social norms, but I can pick up some of them quickly.
Traditions are comforting, but not necessary all of the time. They are useful for government or instruction.

*12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?*

I may assume authority as I can direct my knowledge to others and therefore attempt to direct them, but I am often most comfortable working individually as managing others can become draining. If I am used to a situation, I may assume authority to show others the way, and I may also take charge if necessary in a high-stress situation, but this is detrimental to my comfort.

Authority is a system similar to hierarchy, in which one controls or largely influences another or others. It may serve as an obstacle or it may serve as a boost to efficiency in terms of time-management.

I generally perceive it in a negative sense as I have too often seen the autocratic form of authority that requests absolutely no input from others which results in a lack of ideas. Despotism is fairly foreign to my mind.

To deal with authority, I may simply remove myself from the situation or proceed to disarm the leader's ideas and confidence in order to establish equality in power.

*13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?*

"Ordered Chaos" would be an accurate way to explain the way I run and interact with everything in my life. My mind is near Chaos, but I direct it in certain directions and I will often let my mind wander. However, I do keep Order layered on top of most of my life, but Chaos is present underneath that fairly thick layer of Order.

Chaos is the complete lack of order, while Order is a system of minimizing the amount of Chaos.

*14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?*

I fear being forgotten, not remembering anything, and being completely alone. These fears cause me to place emphasis on memory, a bit on my legacy, and hanging close to, but not necessarily interacting with, others. I am often slightly paranoid and meek around others unless my opinion is being very directly challenged.

*15. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?*

I desire freedom from society and the binding natures of day-to-day activities. Given any opportunity to shape this life, I would love to travel back in time and live a life at Plato's Academy. I find that society constrains and contorts people to fit unreasonable expectations, work-wise and fame-wise. These desires and drives likely stem from my nature to wander in my mind and theorize.

*16. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*

Theoretical discussions and conversations about topics I am passionate/obsessive energize me the most. Leading and emotionally-charged debates often drain me the most.

*17. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?*

Knowing my type simply gives me self-satisfaction. It is something I can study to help improve my life and specialize where my strengths lie. I believe I am most likely an INTJ or INTP due to the previous responses. Simply being an NT type appeals to me and my self-perception. NT types have historically, been the most innovative and the most revolutionary in terms of thought.

My enneagram is 5w4.

*18. Finally, is there something else you find to be of importance you want to add about yourself you think might be of relevance when helping to type you?*

I truly appreciate you folks helping me out. I honestly wouldn't've expected this amount of help and dedication.

When roleplaying as historical figures, or using them as names for my Steam Profile, I will often constantly change and switch them.
But for typing me? Nothing in particular. Simply ask me and I will try my best to help you.
@Taciterse @Krayfish


----------



## Pippo (Mar 17, 2017)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8287/7704380682_4da6df716d.jpg (image 1 "here")
http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6005/6004664548_32c083ea9f_m.jpg (image 2, "and here")


----------



## Taciterse (Mar 31, 2017)

I still believe with reasonable confidence that you are an INTJ.

I'm going to go over some of the new points from the most recent questionnaire. Of course take note that I am addressing aspects that are often indicative of certain functions, not that any of these qualities are exclusive to certain functions.



Historical said:


> *3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?*
> 
> Greetings, I am Historical. I am a dreamer and a healthy mix of pragmatism and idealism. If you keep your word and have respect for me, the same will be returned to you with the added bonus of appreciation and knowledge being shared more openly with you. I seek knowledge, inner peace, and success in my life. I am off to explore much more of what I want in this life and why I seek it. I want books to read, people to meet and discuss ideas with, the universe to contemplate. I feel there is so much I wish to do a very little time, but I will accomplish something. I will become angry with you if you are willfully ignorant, one who does not challenge tradition if inefficient or unreasonable, or one who is entirely disrespectful.


This is a convincingly Te way of framing things. It seeks to institute external order by establishing mutually agreed upon ground rules.



Historical said:


> *4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?*
> 
> I would like to be a stellar philosopher and genius. I wish to change the world of thought as opposed to simply a specific world of study or an extremely niche topic, despite the fact that I like many niche things myself. I would like to be one who changes the world's philosophy and politics.
> 
> I do not want to be a selfish autocrat that ignores the pleads of the people as I abhor the idea of simply ignoring your people constantly or having an entirely authoritarian government hellbent on the people's suffering. Part of being a successful government official or worker is keeping the people relatively happy as well. I do not want to be a Hedonist as this seems to be ruinous to work and my goals. It would distract me from my morals and needs.


First part sounds like Ni, searching for mental breadth (Ni) rather than depth (Ti). Your primary focus appears to be on the realm of thought rather than action.



Historical said:


> *5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?*
> 
> On the first question, people generally perceive me as either being extremely reserved or being extremely extraverted due to the fact that I tailor my responses to fit the audience I am in, and I am fairly outgoing with my friends. Under comfortable circumstances, I can be quite comedic and fairly charismatic as well. Most have 2D views of myself.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're introverted, but perhaps a bit less so than the average INTx. But that's by no means a deal-breaker.

The last bit may suggest that you are a dominant perceiver. If you're familiar with the MBTI jargon, you'll know that Ne/Ni and Se/Si are called the "perceiving functions" whereas Te/Ti and Fe/Fi are called the "judging functions." What this actually means is that IxxJs are actually dominant perciever types in terms of cognitive functions, despite the dichotomy preference for J (Judging) over P (Perceiving). The language is awful, admittedly, but both INTJs and INFJs lead with the dominant perceiving function Ni, meaning that they are more inclined to observe than to assert.



Historical said:


> *6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why?*
> 
> I would argue that the most important things in life aren't necessarily limited to a few values, although there are a few that I believe should be universally agreed upon: relationships, knowledge, philosophy, progressivism, and innovation.


I'm hesitant to read too much into these answers as they're generally things that most people would say are important. However, you do seem to favor intangible pursuits over physical/material action, which can be indicative of N over S.



Historical said:


> *7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?*
> 
> At first, I will trust my gut and think logically through the situation to see if I can find the next action to take. If that isn't working as well as I'd wish, I will consult my friends and guides online. I will often stay near my colleagues in order to maintain comfort and not gain a large amount of attention unless necessary.
> 
> For example, when I was younger during 8th Grade, I was at my first track meet as I was not a particularly athletic child. I was near completely clueless on the order of events, the function of how and where I would line up before the race, and where I should store my belongings. I stayed very close to my track mates and proceeded to follow them around and constantly ask questions about the events in a track meet, where I should go, etc.


Trusting your gut is often tied to Ni, though it's far from being a quality exclusive to that function. Your track meet suggests Te, however (do what can be observed working for others).



Historical said:


> *9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*
> 
> Myself taking a walk with my father and discussing philosophy is a very enjoyable situation for me. I adore the endless stream of thoughts and ideas coming from us when talking about the possibilities of religion, what we can and can't prove, and how history has affected us. Other examples would be myself looking back over the past of my childhood and having a relaxed discussion over politics with my close friends.
> 
> I generally act very kind and humbly in order to bond and strengthen the relationship I have with the other. I will be able to think most logically during those moments and occasionally speak the most passionately.


You seem to enjoy concepts more than actual experiences, which is possibly a sign of N over S. Mental exploration (versus mental assertion/clarity) can be interpreted as dominant perceiving function.



Historical said:


> *10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?*
> 
> I understand socialization and can often predict the outcomes of it. I understand the rights and wrongs in social situations. The problem is, I often am clueless when participating in social situations. I am much more fond of one-on-one interaction than a group interaction as I feel there is generally more accomplished. Group interaction is great for multiple tasks and projects, but inefficient, I feel, for developing ideas and working on bonding.
> 
> I enjoy being around people often, but not always speaking.


It sounds like your perception and understanding is better developed than your ability to act upon your understanding, which is a rather common dynamic among INxxs (where social situations are concerned, this is especially true for INTxs).



Historical said:


> 11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?
> 
> I'm fairly unknown in society. I do not have social media, other than twitter, and I do not go very far outside of my friend circle. I believe the focus on fame and beauty is overrated, and that often results in very destructive and self-destructive behavior. I enjoy the ability to have quick access to information and seeing others bond from thousands of miles away.
> 
> ...


ISxJs tend to have a good grasp over social norms. Understanding/respecting tradition is also often indicative of ISxJ.



Historical said:


> *12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?*
> 
> I may assume authority as I can direct my knowledge to others and therefore attempt to direct them, but I am often most comfortable working individually as managing others can become draining. If I am used to a situation, I may assume authority to show others the way, and I may also take charge if necessary in a high-stress situation, but this is detrimental to my comfort.
> 
> ...


This sounds to me like you are generally indifferent to authority, and appreciate it only when it has sufficiently convinced you of its functional value (Te). Some would say that this would suggest NT over SJ, though many would argue that SJs only respect functional systems as well. This alone gives me no partiality, aside from an impression that is not SP.



Historical said:


> *13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?*
> 
> "Ordered Chaos" would be an accurate way to explain the way I run and interact with everything in my life. My mind is near Chaos, but I direct it in certain directions and I will often let my mind wander. However, I do keep Order layered on top of most of my life, but Chaos is present underneath that fairly thick layer of Order.
> 
> Chaos is the complete lack of order, while Order is a system of minimizing the amount of Chaos.


Sounds like introverted perceiving and extroverted judging functions.


----------



## Pippo (Mar 17, 2017)

Before I finally give in, I have a few more things to discuss:



Taciterse said:


> It sounds like your perception and understanding is better developed than your ability to act upon your understanding, which is a rather common dynamic among INxxs (where social situations are concerned, this is especially true for INTxs).
> 
> Sounds like introverted perceiving and extroverted judging functions.



Cognitive Process	Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)
extraverted Sensing (Se) *************** (15.6)
unused
introverted Sensing (Si) ************************* (25.5)
average use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ******************************************* (43.1)
excellent use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ******************************** (32.7)
good use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ****************************** (30.8)
good use
introverted Thinking (Ti) *********************************************** (48)
excellent use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ****************** (18.4)
limited use
introverted Feeling (Fi) ************************** (26.7)
average use
Summary Analysis of Profile
By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: INTP

Here is my result on a cognitive functions test.

The other thing keeping me from accepting that I am an INTJ is the concept of the Ti/Si loop. I have quite a bit of trouble with that. There have been too many nights where I am kept up and unable to sleep because I am cringing and embarrassed because of myself looking at previous experiences where I failed, made a fool of myself, or where I didn't act the best I could've. I'm constantly trying to occupy my mind with other things to avoid this and it has worked well for a majority of the time, but near sleep it's near unavoidable.


----------



## Taciterse (Mar 31, 2017)

Well, you don't need me to tell you that aside from Fi over Fe, all of your cognitive preferences tested in-line with INTP rather than INTJ. And I could indeed be wrong, and the fact that you seem consistently determined to push back against a typing as INTJ is greater evidence of that, IMO, than online test scores (I'm aware you might argue that you merely want to be thorough, but I have the impression that your reservations extend beyond that).

That said, staying up late at night in distress over poor decisions you've made isn't necessarily a Ti/Si loop. I've known many types who have reported similar experiences occurring routinely, including an INTJ, ISFP, INFP, INFJ, INTP, ISTJ, ENFP and ESTP.


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Historical said:


> Cognitive Process	Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)
> extraverted Sensing (Se) *************** (15.6)
> unused
> introverted Sensing (Si) ************************* (25.5)
> ...


Which engine of cognitive testing did you use, keys2cognition or similar minds (or neither. Just asking, the results form looks familiar)?

I'd caution you against looking to far into such cognitive testing sites. I've taken both those and consistently scored very similar results and I am a high Fe user (probably). They're good for starting functional analysis, but not so much for accuracy.

I'll have to say, looking through your new questionaire, while I could probably make good arguments for either type, I'd lean towards INTJ indefinitely. You voice is indicative of either a strong judging function, and your thought process seems quite linear and well organized, which indicates if you use Ne, it certainly isn't as a dominant function. 



Historical said:


> In a stressful situation, this is usually me in a social situation where I do not know what to do or if I am struggling with relationships. I will often try to be more sympathetic, or I will back away from the situation entirely. I am often crippled in those situations despite me understanding them quite well from an impersonal and spectator standpoint.


It's statements like these which indicate that your judging functions are not that far away from each other in your stack, which would push towards INTJ. In some contexts, it could sound like weak Fe (and this is where the line starts to get blurry as I try to type you), but it does not seem to be weak enough to be inferior.

Also, you repeat that you are direct and commanding and enjoy/feel comfortable taking command. I find that more INTPs struggle with this than INTJs because Te is a naturally directing function.

I'd argue you lean closer to INTJ than INTP unless there's something I'm skipping over completely


----------



## Pippo (Mar 17, 2017)

Krayfish said:


> Which engine of cognitive testing did you use, keys2cognition or similar minds (or neither. Just asking, the results form looks familiar)?
> 
> I'd caution you against looking to far into such cognitive testing sites. I've taken both those and consistently scored very similar results and I am a high Fe user (probably). They're good for starting functional analysis, but not so much for accuracy.
> 
> ...


I used Keys2Cognition. I'm afraid the problem with sharing information with both of you lies within the limitations of my introspection, my ability to communicate my introspection and feelings, and the barrier of interpretation. I plan to do more reflecting and reading into functions to finally determine my type. The time you've put into this is astonishing and I honestly expected curt and sarcastic responses. Thank you.




Taciterse said:


> Well, you don't need me to tell you that aside from Fi over Fe, all of your cognitive preferences tested in-line with INTP rather than INTJ. And I could indeed be wrong, and the fact that you seem consistently determined to push back against a typing as INTJ is greater evidence of that, IMO, than online test scores (I'm aware you might argue that you merely want to be thorough, but I have the impression that your reservations extend beyond that).
> 
> That said, staying up late at night in distress over poor decisions you've made isn't necessarily a Ti/Si loop. I've known many types who have reported similar experiences occurring routinely, including an INTJ, ISFP, INFP, INFJ, INTP, ISTJ, ENFP and ESTP.


If you are to imply I am wishing to be an INTP, I can assure you otherwise as in the beginning I assumed I was an INTJ. However, you are entitled to your own informed opinion and therefore have complete right to believe that I have reservations, although I would like to disagree.

Upon comparing an Ni/Fi loop and the Ti/Si loop, I've only ever found myself experiencing, what I know to be, a Ti/Si loop.
https://intjforum.com/topic/84409-nifi-loop-vs-tisi-loop/

However, I am not necessarily in direct opposition to you...
I've also read other articles concerning cognitive functions and found that inferior Fe is very present within myself.



> Inferior Extroverted Feeling:
> 
> As an inferior function, Fe originally manifests as the user being reluctant to dabble with or express emotional concerns, as the user cannot logically make sense of many of his or her own emotions and therefore doesn’t feel confident in moderating them.
> 
> ...


This is absolutely and 100% present within myself as I recollect over my experiences.
I seriously and absolutely appreciate your assistance in this long and rocky road of me exploring the possibilities of my functions. Your perseverance and attentiveness has been wonderful. Thank you.


----------



## Taciterse (Mar 31, 2017)

Historical said:


> If you are to imply I am wishing to be an INTP, I can assure you otherwise as in the beginning I assumed I was an INTJ. However, you are entitled to your own informed opinion and therefore have complete right to believe that I have reservations, although I would like to disagree.


What I meant to say is that if someone describes how your thinking and behaviors could align with the common structures of a particular type over multiple scenarios and queries, generally if the person is of the proposed type then it will seem clear to them that that is indeed how their thinking is structured. If it doesn't seem to "click," it can be an indication that the typing was incorrect. Ultimately, an astute person is the most reliable resource for determining their own type.


----------



## xTheCaramelQueenx (Jun 19, 2014)

Based on your answers, I'm decided on INTP. Also, the fact that you created a poll to discuss your type was SO INTP.


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

I voted INTP without reading anything, I was correct according to the poll at this time.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

After reading through everyone's analysis, I became certain you were INTP. As for the cognitive function preferences, most people who care to do them don't follow the perfect thing for their type. For example, you can see my cognitive function preferences below, but according to my type, it should look like Fi-Ne-Si-Te. 

Also, I just wanted to mention that in my experience, Fi and Ti (the two judging functions that you got the highest result in) are pretty similar in enough ways that I can see how one who has a preference for Ti could also score higher in Fi than Fe.


----------



## Pippo (Mar 17, 2017)

brightflashes said:


> After reading through everyone's analysis, I became certain you were INTP. As for the cognitive function preferences, most people who care to do them don't follow the perfect thing for their type. For example, you can see my cognitive function preferences below, but according to my type, it should look like Fi-Ne-Si-Te.
> 
> Also, I just wanted to mention that in my experience, Fi and Ti (the two judging functions that you got the highest result in) are pretty similar in enough ways that I can see how one who has a preference for Ti could also score higher in Fi than Fe.


I may take a few more cognitive functions tests, link them, and post the results. Thank you for your response, you learn something new everyday, it seems.


----------



## Pippo (Mar 17, 2017)

Cognitive Process	Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)
extraverted Sensing (Se) ********************* (21.3)
limited use
introverted Sensing (Si) ************************ (25)
average use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ***************************************** (41.5)
excellent use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ******************************* (31.2)
good use
extraverted Thinking (Te) *************************** (27.2)
average use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ********************************************** (46.6)
excellent use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ******************** (20)
limited use
introverted Feeling (Fi) *************************** (27.2)
average use

(Keys2Cognition) Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes


EXTRAVERTED INTUITION 70%

INTROVERTED INTUITION 84%

EXTROVERTED SENSATION 33%

INTROVERTED SENSATION 37%

EXTROVERTED THINKING 37%

INTROVERTED THINKING 79%

EXTROVERTED FEELING 49%

INTROVERTED FEELING 60%

(CelebrityTypes) Cognitive Function Test

Te (Extroverted Thinking) (50%) 
your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods

Ti (Introverted Thinking) (95%) 
your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational

Ne (Extroverted Intuition) (70%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli

Ni (Introverted Intuition) (90%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity

Se (Extroverted Sensing) (40%) 
your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment

Si (Introverted Sensing) (50%) 
your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments

Fe (Extroverted Feeling) (55%) 
your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups

Fi (Introverted Feeling) (55%) 
your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment

(Similar Minds) http://similarminds.com/cgi-bin/cog_jung.pl

I have also packed into this fairly long post is a few Big Five Tests and the Big Five conversion to Myers-Briggs that I will post later in the day.

Global 5/Big 5 to Jung/MBTI/Kiersey correlations


----------

